# BB Milk Buster



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I have not had an BB beans since their launch. I thought I would give the roaster a chance to settle down and grow into his new role. I got a kilo of their Milk Buster which is 50% El Salvador El Ingenio and 50% PaBrasil Carmo.It was roasted on the 15th and spot on now. I have only tried it with milk and in the quantities that I drink, cuts very nicely.

Has anyone else had any BB stuff that they have enjoyed?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I had the milk buster at launch, also had some when i purchased the Rocket, it was ok, cut through the milk nice but was a little lacking for me.

I would say its a nice starter bean for someone new coming into coffee, but if you are looking for something a little more in the cup then it might be a little dull.


----------



## doolallysquiff (Jul 26, 2014)

I popped into BB and had a chat with the roaster a few weeks ago. I tried their Brazil Santa Lucia Natural: very easy to dial in with a lovely chocolate taste.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

I love most things about BB but I don't think they score too high amongst other roasters some of whom are doing such great things with beans these days.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

ronsil said:


> I love most things about BB but I don't think they score too high amongst other roasters some of whom are doing such great things with beans these days.


They are learning Ron. Rodney made a mistake in launching the roastery the way he did, but it seems the roaster has pedigree and is learning his gear.HE may never be a coffee compass or rave but I have tasted worse. Bear in mind the roast a lot of stuff for the trade customers, but, there are plenty of people techies from. My point was simply that I had a kilo of the stuff and am enjoying drinking it. Whether or not I would buy again remains to be seen


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

The bag of Milk buster i had tasted ok. They are aving a laugh with their prices, £21 plus £6 delivery for a kilo of Gaslight!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

glevum said:


> The bag of Milk buster i had tasted ok. They are aving a laugh with their prices, £21 plus £6 delivery for a kilo of Gaslight!


Yep, I agree


----------



## Chockymonster (Jan 21, 2013)

I've had a few bags of their stuff with orders. None of it remarkable, nothing I'd pay for.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Last time was over there Marko made me a split pour spro from their gaslight blend on the big commecial Rocket in the roastery and have to say it was much improved over the trial ones we all tried, lovely fruit back taste, so some definate improvements for me on that blend.

Do tend to buy greens in the main but occasionally will buy a bag of roasted of the same type to see where aiming for. The Brasil Santa Lucia was very chocolately.

John


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Price is my stumbling block. The sample bags I had when they started up were unexceptional. Nothing I'd want to pay a premium for over my regular supplier. I would have thought a new roaster would be using the 'loss leader' technique to encourage a following.


----------



## Jedi oh (Mar 17, 2015)

I'm enjoying the Brazil Santa Lucia Natural at the moment. Will buy it again.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Rob666 said:


> Price is my stumbling block. The sample bags I had when they started up were unexceptional. Nothing I'd want to pay a premium for over my regular supplier. I would have thought a new roaster would be using the 'loss leader' technique to encourage a following.


Their 250 bags look like £4.75-6.25 ? Is this expensive?

Agree £6 postage is a bit steep


----------



## Obsy (May 21, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Their 250 bags look like £4.75-6.25 ? Is this expensive?
> 
> Agree £6 postage is a bit steep


I pay between £4.50 and £6 per 250g from Hasbean - think the postage is included. Extract charge flat fee of £3.50 for postage within UK.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

It isn't cheap and the postage is the killer.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Rob666 said:


> It isn't cheap and the postage is the killer.


£5 expensive ?


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

@Mrboots2u in comparison with an average of £4.25 plus £3.90 postage from my usual supplier then, yes. Factor in special offers and discount code and even more so.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Im very surprised anyone can sell great coffee for less than £5 a bag. Now I have seen / been behinds the scenes.

The lines between commodity and specialty are quite blurred indeed.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Rob666 said:


> @Mrboots2u in comparison with an average of £4.25 plus £3.90 postage from my usual supplier then, yes. Factor in special offers and discount code and even more so.


Who is your usual supplier?


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Compass Coffee. I've tried a few others but keep coming back to them.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Is that different to Coffee Compass?


----------



## Taff (May 5, 2015)

Wasnt impressed with Milk buster or Gas Light, but the Brazil Santa Lucia Natural is very much to my taste.

Their head roaster is ex. Monmouth coffee..


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Gaslight was a really bad start.


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

I bought 1 kilo foundry rocko 1 x their new Guatemalan - £42 pounds minus the 15% discount for the forum = £35.70 - free postage above £25

Now that is a bargain and We all know it will be delicious....


----------



## greenm (Oct 27, 2014)

Just got through 1kg of Foundry Rocko in 10 days without a single sink shot, absolutely awesome bean, not tried the new Guatemalan, next on my list after some extract coffee numbers


----------



## oursus (Jun 5, 2015)

There was an intro offer of the above plus gaslight when they started, they were ok, wasn't dazzled though, didn't buy again, but then, I have been doing the rounds a bit


----------



## Nobodysdriving (Jul 4, 2015)

I'm afraid I totally dislike milk buster, so much so I will empty the bean-hopper on the olympus and chuck it away (well grind it through to help seasoning but don't drink it bleh


----------



## Tigermad (Sep 7, 2015)

I have just started coffee making. Just trying this one that I had with my machine. How can something that is slow coming out (ground too fine) taste so sour, I thought it would be bitter. Can anyone help me with what I may be doing wrong? Temp is at 96 and pour was 35 seconds and hardly got 36g from 18g of grinds. The problem is foundry rocko tasted exactly the same. I really want to try dialling these beans in and practice with the ones I have left.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

What is your benchmark for good ? Is it as mentioned before a Nero espresso ?

If so pretty much anythkmg might taste less bitter ( or to you more sour ) than Nero for example ( roasted very dark indeed ) ...


----------



## Tigermad (Sep 7, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> What is your benchmark for good ? Is it as mentioned before a Nero espresso ?
> 
> If so pretty much anythkmg might taste less bitter ( or to you more sour ) than Nero for example ( roasted very dark indeed ) ...


I'm not looking for good, I'm looking for drinkable at the moment. The taste at the moment is putrid. The beans were roasted on the 24th. Is it too early to use them at the moment?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Plus I bet a Nero shot is like 14g > 60g . Perhaps try pulling longer with the BB beans


----------



## Tigermad (Sep 7, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> Plus I bet a Nero shot is like 14g > 60g . Perhaps try pulling longer with the BB beans


In what amount of time?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Tigermad said:


> I'm not looking for good, I'm looking for drinkable at the moment. The taste at the moment is putrid. The beans were roasted on the 24th. Is it too early to use them at the moment?


I don't know want to say to they . Putrid is harsh on any roaster .

Have you brewed or cupped them to understand if it's the bean you don't like or the way you are making it .

Plus are you drinking it neat - I would imagine milk buster needs to sweetness of milk


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Tigermad said:


> In what amount of time?


25-35 ball park


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

If that's doesn't work go the other way 18g into 26 g I'm 25-35 . You can only go longer or shorter to get to your sweet spot


----------



## Tigermad (Sep 7, 2015)

Thanks. These are quite dark beans so I'm surprised I can't get it right. I'm not saying it's the roasters fault at all, i am making a pigs ear of it and ruining what are obviously good beans


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Just for reference, I went through 2x gaslight and 2x milk buster bags on the evo2. They tasted absolutely fine. Just to check, have you throughly flushed your machine, cleaned your porta filters, baskets before you used the first time?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Also what water is in the machine


----------



## Tigermad (Sep 7, 2015)

pessutojr said:


> Just for reference, I went through 2x gaslight and 2x milk buster bags on the evo2. They tasted absolutely fine. Just to check, have you throughly flushed your machine, cleaned your porta filters, baskets before you used the first time?


Yes as clean as can be. Cleaned out grinder too.


----------



## Tigermad (Sep 7, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> Also what water is in the machine


I have an inline brita style filter on my tap.


----------

